# anyone using Seachem's AquaVitro line?



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

I've just started reading about Seachem's AquaVitro line on APC - I've only read two questions so far, I have to get ready for work so it will wait until later. In the meantime I was wondering if anyone here has started using any of the AquaVitro line? I'm considering trying Premier in place of Prime. Here's a quote from Seachem;

Premier was developed specifically for use in planted tanks; it is different from Prime in that it does not bind to ammonium produced after the breakdown of chloramines; this allows the plants to immediately grab the ammonium source and utilize it. Premier also contains a source of potassium that the plants can utilize.


Well, gotta get ready for work. I hope anyone trying these new products will chime in!

Any opinions? http://www.aquavitro.com/products/premier.html


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

I recently started using Propel and Envy in place of Flourish, Flourish Traces and Flourish Iron. About all I can report is that Envy smells nice!


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

I wondering this as well. Since I just recently went into one of my LFS and seen that they were offering this line of products.


----------



## marko d (Nov 5, 2012)

I started using Propel (Fe) about a month ago, and recently picked up Activate (P) in hopes that low phosphorus might be a factor in (pretty minor) BBA growth in my tank.

Along with a slight extra bit of Excel, I have seen a less growth/small reduction in BBA. Although I'm too inexperienced and not far enough into dosing regularly to say that the Activate is a factor in the limited growth of BBA.

In all honesty I would say I have far too many other things to tinker with to say whether the AquaVitro products are worth it/helping. lol...sorry. Just thought I'd put a lil something up, since I am using it.

One thing I will say is if you have multiple LFS that might be selling the AQ line, check them all out to see what their prices are. I have seen them going for $10 and I've seen some places selling them for $15+. Also, if measuring with caps, they are something of a pain in the ... to use. Luckily the Activate came with a small pipette, which is quite useful.


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

I think I may try the Premier when I run out of Prime - which will probably be sooner than my lfs can order Premier - lol


----------



## Phusis_Eidos (Dec 15, 2012)

Im also curious


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

any updates on this stuff?


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

I was at my lfs yesterday and ordered two bottles of the Premier. They had a new girl working there and she said "I have to order two bottles to get it in" she must have thought I had to buy both bottles, which I don't (this store orders for me a lot) buy I went ahead & told her I'd take both. They will be in on Thursday.

Since the order won't be placed by the store until Wednesday, I will be cancelling it, because today I read this on the Seachem site;
premier™ is a concentrated solution of potassium thiosulfate which removes both chlorine and chloramines. Although a thiosulfate-based conditioner is not recommended for saltwater aquaria because of the ammonia produced when it reacts with chloramines, it is perfect for the planted aquarium. The ammonia produced from chloramine by premier™ is predominantly in the ammonium form, and is thus rapidly scavenged by plants*. It also serves as a minor source of potassium.


Since my tanks are heavily stocked I don't need any added ammonium or ammonia. Notice it says "predominanlty" in the ammonium form. I don't need to add more ammonia! lol

I need to email Seachem & get a better idea of whether this is a useful product for me before I buy any...


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

what i understand about the premier is that it is a better version of Prime, and therefore should not be creating/causing the fish killing version of ammonia....


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

But better why? I'm wondering if it is better for planted tanks with low populations of fish - as it seems many planted tanks are - therefore the added ammonium would be a great benefit. If that's the only difference in the products, I can use regular Prime. That's what I want to ask Seachem...I'll post anything I find out.


----------



## marko d (Nov 5, 2012)

Isnt there a difference in ammonia and ammonium, in terms of toxicity to fish?


_Posted from Plantedtank.net App for Android_


----------



## VAtanks (Feb 1, 2013)

Funny this thread popped up I was just having this argument on another thread about these new Seachem products. I like that Seachem is breaking the standard mold for plant fertilizers. If they work I say all the better.


----------



## VAtanks (Feb 1, 2013)

CatoeSc said:


> Picked up a bottle of Sechem Aquavitro Envy. 7mL 3x/ week. Hoping this is a good "all around" fert.
> 
> View attachment 87674
> 
> View attachment 87682


Here is the pictures of the bottle for Envy from the other thread where we were discussing Aquavitro


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

can you link to the other thread? i would like to get read up on it


----------



## VAtanks (Feb 1, 2013)

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=244266&highlight=



http://api.viglink.com/api/click?fo...estions.html&jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_13609829339094


The second link is a conversation from a Seachem rep


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

marko d said:


> Isnt there a difference in ammonia and ammonium, in terms of toxicity to fish?
> 
> 
> _Posted from Plantedtank.net App for Android_


Yes, it's my understanding that ammonium isn't toxic to fish, however the info on the Seachem site alluded ( to me at least ) that the chemical reaction created both ammonium and ammoia. 

For me, my tanks are still too lightly planted for the amount of fish I have, to tackle any extra ammonia. Granted, I'm sure I'm not fully understanding the whole Aqua Vitro line as I've just found out about it & haven't done much research...


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

VAtanks said:


> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=244266&highlight=
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the links - I'm off to read them too...


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

so based on everything i have read this seems to be a good product. as i understand the science from the guys who understand science, it is a well rounded product line. well thought out, and researched.

as for experience i have not seen any reviews on how well it grows plants, or if it is any better than the other products out there.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

I've recently started using Mineralize in place of Equilibrium. My reason being Mineralize is a liquid not a powder. Calcium is derived from calcium gluconate in Mineralize versus calcium sulfate in Equilibrium and magnesium is derived from magnesium chloride. According to Seachem, calcium gluconate is easier for the plants to utilize than calcium sulfate. True or not doesn't matter to me. I just like that it's in liquid form.

If you look across the Aquavitro lineup, they seem to have copied, intentionally or not, the ADA liquid fert lineup. Seachem also lets you know how much you're dosing which ADA doesn't do with their ferts, at least not until this month when they finally released that info on part of their line.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

Aquatic Delight said:


> so based on everything i have read this seems to be a good product. as i understand the science from the guys who understand science, it is a well rounded product line. well thought out, and researched.
> 
> as for experience i have not seen any reviews on how well it grows plants, or if it is any better than the other products out there.


For someone who doesn't want to deal with dry ferts it seems a pretty good choice. I've considered giving them all a try.


----------



## jhays79 (Mar 28, 2012)

I bought them at my LFS because the bottles where larger than the reg Seachem stuff, and they were a dollar cheaper. More for less money wins every time!


----------

